# Lump on Telescope-eyed goldfish



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a calico telescope eyed goldfish who's been having a problem lately. I have him quarantined in a 5 gallon hospital tank and he's been there for a few weeks. he has a lump on his underbelly, which is pretty large and causes him to be upside down. i thought it was swim bladder as he cannot swim down without getting pushed directly back to the surface. i tried feeding him pees, medicated food and nothing seems to work. i dont want to lose this fish and was hoping anyone could recommend something i could do. he is alert, eats ok but has been upside down for a few weeks now.

i feel completely terrible about it and want to help him asap. is there any medication i can get or something i can do to help this lump go away? thanks in advance.

-bob


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

*yawn*....


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

still looking for any insight or help. *rolleyes*


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess noone knows what to do.


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry I can't be of any help, maybe try posting in a different area... I've found it difficult to get answers in this section.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

lashalove said:


> Sorry I can't be of any help, maybe try posting in a different area... I've found it difficult to get answers in this section.


lately, its diffuclt getting any answers on here:fun:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It sounds like it could be a hernia to me. Surgery is the cure. Good luck finding a vet who knows how to do fish.
A picture would be very helpful.


----------

